# Going off the deep end: 6500 purchase



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Just had a backup truck go down. With parts being an issue-not to mention the formerly reliable local dealer on the fritz, I’m going deep.

Setting up the purchase of a Chevy 6500 WT 6x6 Dmax, 108” cab to axle. 33k GVW, 37K towing, 4.30 rears, LSD, etc. She’s being built with a 12’ switch and go series 2 hoist. Unfortunately I did have to compromise a bit: electric over hydraulic hoist, electric winch, factory street tires.

Getting a flatbed, mason dump, one container to start. Being wired for Fisher plow and sander but will be the secondary backup for the fleet.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Be sure to post pics of progress or vids for @WIPensFan

How long before it's ready to go?


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Got to spend it to make it


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Yeah I live to please others but I’ll post photos. Cuurrent build time estimate is 3-4 weeks. Going with in stock items to get it that soon.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Dude, how many miners you got going?!? Holy cow!! And it’s a backup truck?? This is well beyond MP money. This is E. Musk money.
If we don’t get a video walk around of this beast upon delivery, I’m gonna dog you til the end of time! Thumbs Up


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

It'll be the frontline construction truck. Snow time it'll sit most storms. Like i said above-I have plenty of pickups. I wouldn't know what to do with another right now. Not enough backup plow truck operators. So this will sit in the winter, give me one up on the competition, and make me sleep better at night knowing I have my clients batter taken care of.

Yeah @WIPensFan I will send videos.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kvston said:


> It'll be the frontline construction truck. Snow time it'll sit most storms. Like i said above-I have plenty of pickups. I wouldn't know what to do with another right now. Not enough backup plow truck operators. So this will sit in the winter, give me one up on the competition, and make me sleep better at night knowing I have my clients batter taken care of.
> 
> Yeah @WIPensFan I will send videos.


What's your primary line of work?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

@Kvston nice pic in snow biz


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kvston said:


> It'll be the frontline construction truck. Snow time it'll sit most storms. Like i said above-I have plenty of pickups. I wouldn't know what to do with another right now. Not enough backup plow truck operators. So this will sit in the winter, give me one up on the competition, and make me sleep better at night knowing I have my clients batter taken care of.
> 
> Yeah @WIPensFan I will send videos.


Yeah man! I love that reasoning. That's how I was too, lots of backup options to lessen the stress.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

@m_ice we are primarily a custom log and timber frame home builder. Starting my business in 2007 [I know that took brains] meant securing alternate revenue streams. Snow has been one of those streams. It continues to grow.

As the local market evolves and my workforce along with it, we are transitioning to more and more specialty work like precision dirt work, landscaping, renovations for high end clientele.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Kvston said:


> @m_ice we are primarily a custom log and timber frame home builder. Starting my business in 2007 [I know that took brains] meant securing alternate revenue streams. Snow has been one of those streams. It continues to grow.
> 
> As the local market evolves and my workforce along with it, we are transitioning to more and more specialty work like precision dirt work, landscaping, renovations for high end clientele.


Timber frame homes are pretty sweet


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I enjoy the challenge. Could make more doing cookie cutter custom stuff but I enjoy the unique, the one off stuff.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

talk to your favorite tire dealer now about tires, see what they will do on trading the street tires, best to do it now as some sizes and treads take time to get


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

As an update:

Not local dealer came back with an outrageous interest rate [9.39%]. Told them to stuff it. Last truck was used and only paid 3.49%/60 months. I was paying for almost the entire upfit for this new truck.

So now I'm having a local dealer get me lead time and pricing for the same truck but with, I'm told, an interest rate in line with the last truck purchase with financing anything I want upfit wise.

In the meantime we took the $ for the upfit and paid off a pickup before the calendar turned to get rid of a payment.

Not local dealers can be real crap.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What about your bank? 

Ours has come in better than dealer financing for the last 2 trucks I didn't pay cash for.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about your bank?
> 
> Ours has come in better than dealer financing for the last 2 trucks I didn't pay cash for.


That's because you're getting the Rodgers Rate…


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/27328/item/2008-gmc-c5500-dump-truck-with-plow-167999
cheap, semi local, ready as soon as the auction ends.

but used


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

the Suburbanite said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/27328/item/2008-gmc-c5500-dump-truck-with-plow-167999
> cheap, semi local, ready as soon as the auction ends.
> 
> but used


Plow looks to be oot of adjustment based on the wear on the edge


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> What about your bank?
> 
> Ours has come in better than dealer financing for the last 2 trucks I didn't pay cash for.


Working on that. They require 3 years of financials to write a truck loan which is garbage IMO but I'm currently having the bean counters prep the paperwork.

I should have just bought a truck from CAT.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> https://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/27328/item/2008-gmc-c5500-dump-truck-with-plow-167999
> cheap, semi local, ready as soon as the auction ends.
> 
> but used


Your definition of cheap isn't mine.

That thing would need 8k in maintenance before it would go out the door for me.

I did consider it when it came up a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BUFF said:


> Plow looks to be oot of adjustment based on the wear on the edge
> 
> View attachment 230083


Not to mention how the A frame angle looks at the nose. That truck would take a week of work in good weather for me and the mechanic to get serviceable.

Summertime add another two weeks to get it squared away.

Then you wonder what the dillweeds did to it over the years…

I'm buying new when I can. Too many surprises from used over the years.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Kvston said:


> Your definition of cheap isn't mine.
> 
> That thing would need 8k in maintenance before it would go out the door for me.
> 
> I did consider it when it came up a few weeks ago.


I guess it's all relative, I figured if you were financing a new truck you would be in somewhere between 60 and 805K. (Edit: $85k. Stupid talk to text) Either way good luck with your search and hope you find something soon

BTW: my definition of cheap is four digits starting with a four, (or less, lol)


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> I guess it's all relative, I figured if you were financing a new truck you would be in somewhere between 60 and 805K. (Edit: $85k. Stupid talk to text) Either way good luck with your search and hope you find something soon
> 
> BTW: my definition of cheap is four digits starting with a four, (or less, lol)


Fair enough man. To each his own.

I'm having a hard time getting more quality people. I have 5 in the field. I need 10. To me a new rig with less downtime [I hope?!] nets me more hours to work and make $.

I'd love to go old school with my fleet but I have no time to do it. At least until the real shop gets built but that's a ways off financially.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> To me a new rig with less downtime [I hope?!] nets me more hours to work and make $.


Bah ha ha... And I'm not even working it...



Kvston said:


> I'd love to go old school with my fleet but I have no time to do it. At least until the real shop gets built but that's a ways off financially.


How does a shop buy you more time?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> How does a shop buy you more time?


It makes it easier to repair things when you ain't on your back in the snow. Something about a lift and heat making me more likely to fix things…


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Kvston said:


> Fair enough man. To each his own.
> 
> I'm having a hard time getting more quality people. I have 5 in the field. I need 10. To me a new rig with less downtime [I hope?!] nets me more hours to work and make $.
> 
> I'd love to go old school with my fleet but I have no time to do it. At least until the real shop gets built but that's a ways off financially.


All valid, good on you for making it happen. On a tangent, you do any business with Ward's in Jay?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> It makes it easier to repair things when you ain't on your back in the snow. Something about a lift and heat making me more likely to fix things…


Yeah that's not buying you more time, it's making it more bearable and convenient.

Shop will help in many more ways then a new truck... But it does eat up more of your time for sure...

You'll take a bunch of time figuring out where to put everything...

Then eventually you'll move it around numerous times... Mainly just to do it, it won't make any difference but you'll think it helped make additional room...

Eventually you'll waste a bunch of time walking through your shop and adding up what you can sell everything for... But don't worry thats way down the road...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Eventually you'll waste a bunch of time walking through your shop and adding up what you can sell everything for... But don't worry thats way down the road...


You do that too...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah that's not buying you more time, it's making it more bearable and convenient.
> 
> Shop will help in many more ways then a new truck... But it does eat up more of your time for sure...
> 
> ...


Yea but somewhere in between you can put in a batting cage.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh @Ajlawn1 that's the dream man. Wandering in circles in the middle of my domain not knowing where I am but resting peacefully in the knowledge that's I'm surrounded with crap of my own choosing that can be reorganized at will and my wife has no clue how lost i am ha ha ha.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> You do that too...


Pretty sure I was doing it when you were here... You don't remember me pointing and throwing out numbers...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Yea but somewhere in between you can put in a batting cage.


Actually that was put in day one...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Memories…


What?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure I was doing it when you were here... You don't remember me pointing and throwing out numbers...


True


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure I was doing it when you were here... You don't remember me pointing and throwing out numbers...


There's a competitor here that's been beating around the bush alot. I wish he'd just ask what my number is. Lock, stock, and barrel I'd walk in a heartbeat.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Pretty sure I was doing it when you were here... You don't remember me pointing and throwing out numbers...


Was probably bizzy trying to figure oot how to spell your last name on the check...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> All valid, good on you for making it happen. On a tangent, you do any business with Ward's in Jay?


Once in a while I do. Been a Curtis guy for a while because way back when I got good service from them and have therefore been loyal.

Lately [last 3 years] it was just one good salesman that keeps me there. He just moved on a few months ago. Now I wonder why I stay. I may start moving my business to someone else.


----------



## SnowHampshire (Nov 8, 2020)

Kvston said:


> It makes it easier to repair things when you ain't on your back in the snow. Something about a lift and heat making me more likely to fix things…


I'd give my left nut for a lift and heat


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I got the heat for the little shop couple weeks ago. Feels good I tell ya.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Took delivery today, finally. Truck cost more than quoted, higher rate then quoted-though lower than the first dealer and lower than this dealer initially offered, without a few items, waiting on others. Putting it to work Friday early doing a small snow removal.

It's missing [items I'm providing]:
1. Equipment box for straps, etc. Haven't decided on the type yet.
2. Dump and landscape bodies [8 weeks I'm told].
3. Extra roll off bodies [same lead time].
4. Fisher mounts and wiring.

Waiting on:
1. Pintle plate.
2. Couple little accessories.

Initial impressions:
Big, lumbering beast. Rides good for the weight capacity. Duramax is underpowered [mechanic said during breakin they are detuned?]. Can't turn without a parking lot available. Hoist is great, switching bodies will be awesome. Towing should be great-don't know until Friday morning. Should change our game as @Mark Oomkes says. Definitely a big step up for our little company.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

That's it bro?? One picture?!? [SIGH]


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

And when was the last time you contributed productively to this site?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I’ll snag a video of the clean out which we’ve moved to Saturday.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kvston said:


> And when was the last time you contributed productively to this site?


I believe it was February 16, 2022 at 1:23pm.


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

You mentioned seemed underpowered, but hope it tows great ? Hopefully it is detuned for break in, it is amazing what the computers can do today, when the stay working LOL. Good luck looks awesome and very useful.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ya like I said I’m told its a break in de-tune. I’d agree cause when you mat the go pedal it shifts between 2,500-2,800 RPM depending on the gear. Towing I’ll know more later today. We had to do an electrical riser with the 306 so it seemed like a good opportunity.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

@Kvston I didn't tell you congratulations on your new truck. So… Congratulations!!
Im jealous. Such a great feeling to get new equipment. I'll be waiting on more pics and the video walk around when you get all the add on stuff.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Decided to go ahead and do the clean out at 3 am. Truck hauls like a beast. It took 14 yard loads like a champ-soaked and packed snow that weighed a crap ton per yard.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Our new setup. Cat 306 CR [next gen] we picked up to dig for the next 5-7 years.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Bitcoin mining?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Needs to go to the yard in Lapeertucky for some better brake chocks...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I think we will stick to moving rocks to build houses. Mining seems too complicated.


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Kvston said:


> Just had a backup truck go down. With parts being an issue-not to mention the formerly reliable local dealer on the fritz, I'm going deep.
> 
> Setting up the purchase of a Chevy 6500 WT 6x6 Dmax, 108" cab to axle. 33k GVW, 37K towing, 4.30 rears, LSD, etc. She's being built with a 12' switch and go series 2 hoist. Unfortunately I did have to compromise a bit: electric over hydraulic hoist, electric winch, factory street tires.
> 
> Getting a flatbed, mason dump, one container to start. Being wired for Fisher plow and sander but will be the secondary backup for the fleet.


The truck you showed is not a 6x6 it is merely a dual rear wheel truck. So it is still a 4x4. So I am bit confused is there a 3 three axle truck I am missing?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BillyMetzler said:


> The truck you showed is not a 6x6 it is merely a dual rear wheel truck. So it is still a 4x4. So I am bit confused is there a 3 three axle truck I am missing?


Actually, it's a 6x4.


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Actually, it's a 6x4.


That would mean that is has two rear axles with power. This is a single axle rear truck so by definition it can only be a 4x4. The extra tires are just for load distribution.

https://dacota-investigation-manual.eu/English/612


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

BillyMetzler said:


> The truck you showed is not a 6x6 it is merely a dual rear wheel truck. So it is still a 4x4. So I am bit confused is there a 3 three axle truck I am missing?


As I see it @Kvston purchased the truck to make $$ for his business, and he's proud of it !!! Thumbs Up


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> As I see it @Kvston purchased the truck to make $$ for his business, and he's proud of it !!! Thumbs Up


I'm just looking for a 6x6 truck actually? I am confused by the description of the truck.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BillyMetzler said:


> I'm just looking for a 6x6 truck actually? I am confused by the description of the truck.


Still can't line up shipping for that truck you purchased on the other side of the pond?


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Actually, I'm looking the description of the truck in the thread to match the picture of the truck shown that is all.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

BillyMetzler said:


> I'm just looking for a 6x6 truck actually? I am confused by the description of the truck.


Here ya go.........


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

jomama45 said:


> Here ya go.........
> 
> View attachment 234970


that fits the description.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

BillyMetzler said:


> Actually, I'm looking the description of the truck in the thread to match the picture of the truck shown that is all.


I think, and I could be wrong but stay with me on this one, you are trying to set a record for how many times one troll can get blocked by one website. Dude get a hobby other than these loser laps.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> As I see it @Kvston purchased the truck to make $$ for his business, and he's proud of it !!! Thumbs Up


In the verbous, outrageously descriptive, morally uplifting, ethically unquestionable, religiously…never mind

es!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I’m still lookin for more pics…:waving:


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Kvston said:


> I think, and I could be wrong but stay with me on this one, you are trying to set a record for how many times one troll can get blocked by one website. Dude get a hobby other than these loser laps.


I just wanted to see a truck with axles and chevy badge. I thought they stopped making 3 axle trucks a decade or so ago. That is why I was curious.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

WIPensFan said:


> I'm still lookin for more pics…:waving:


No videos?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BillyMetzler said:


> Actually, I'm looking the description of the truck in the thread to match the picture of the truck shown that is all.


What a coinky dink, considering how many times we've asked for pictures of your "trucks" and "work" and never received them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BillyMetzler said:


> That would mean that is has two rear axles with power. This is a single axle rear truck so by definition it can only be a 4x4. The extra tires are just for load distribution.
> 
> https://dacota-investigation-manual.eu/English/612


Here you go:

https://www.quora.com/Is-a-4x4-or-6x4-truck-more-suitable-for-an-expedition-vehicle?share=1
Go argue with him.

PS Your link appears to be from some country other than the US...so being the obnoxious Murcan, I don't care what it says.


----------



## BillyMetzler (11 mo ago)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Here you go:
> 
> https://www.quora.com/Is-a-4x4-or-6x4-truck-more-suitable-for-an-expedition-vehicle?share=1
> Go argue with him.
> ...


Okay.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Western1 said:


> No videos?


Always videos! Goes without saying…Thumbs Up


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Hopefully more photos next week. Still haven’t figured how to upload a video from my IPhone to this site. I guess I’ll ask my 5/8/14/16 year olds since you guys are no help with IT apparently


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Hopefully more photos next week. Still haven't figured how to upload a video from my IPhone to this site. I guess I'll ask my 5/8/14/16 year olds since you guys are no help with IT apparently


Put it on YouTube first… then a link on here.
if I can do it, anybody can do it. I suck at technology! Luckily the Jeep is plug & play.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Kvston said:


> Hopefully more photos next week. Still haven't figured how to upload a video from my IPhone to this site. I guess I'll ask my 5/8/14/16 year olds since you guys are no help with IT apparently


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I don’t have U Tubee and I won’t get it.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Hopefully more photos next week. Still haven't figured how to upload a video from my IPhone to this site. I guess I'll ask my 5/8/14/16 year olds since you guys are no help with IT apparently


Use your TikTok account...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

SilverPine said:


> View attachment 235044


That does not allow me to attach a video from either my IPad or phone. Photos only.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Use your TikTok account...


Just who do you think I am?

I am pondering more and more about becoming a hermit.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Kvston said:


> That does not allow me to attach a video from either my IPad or phone. Photos only.


I've never tried, but my phone shows in icon for me to do it once I'm into my files.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> That does not allow me to attach a video from either my IPad or phone. Photos only.


Yeah your going to need an outside source... Especially when you have to shrink photos... Never happen with vidvideo...

You could do a gif/jif though...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Yeah your going to need an outside source... Especially when you have to shrink photos... Never happen with vidvideo...
> 
> You could do a gif/jif though...


Or I can just tell @WIPensFan to shut his yap and go on with my life in blissful ignorance. I'll go with that. Come visit and I'll show ya in person.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Or I can just tell @WIPensFan to shut his yap and go on with my life in blissful ignorance. I'll go with that. Come visit and I'll show ya in person.


Yeah normally he's only responding around 2 a.m....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kvston said:


> Just who do you think I am?
> 
> I am pondering more and more about becoming a hermit.


https://share.icloud.com/photos/012r6L48cy8hHeu1TZMt-auQw


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

iCloud you’re storing your stuff on somebody else’s server, why? . read the fine print your stuff isn’t your stuff, well it is but it’s their stuff too


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> iCloud you're storing your stuff on somebody else's server, why? . read the fine print your stuff isn't your stuff, well it is but it's their stuff too


Doing that every time i post on the internet, hey you are too.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Doing that every time i post on plowsite, hey you are too.


Yes,
If I accidentally delete a pic from fishing
I know that I have a back up copy stored on Plowsite, There's a much lower chance of plow site being hacked by the Russians than the icloud..


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Yes,
> If I accidentally delete a pic from fishing
> I know that I have a back up copy stored on Plowsite, There's a much lower chance of plow site being hacked by the Russians than the icloud..


As soon as they see how much I get stuck and my truck being in the shop, and breakdowns, maybe they'll feel sorry for me and back off.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kvston said:


> I don't have U Tubee and I won't get it.


I'd be more worried aboot Apple having all your info that TubeEwe.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Crossed that bridge years ago. Could care less who knows what.

I just don’t want to learn another new thing this decade. I’m working hard to become a quality old codger.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Or I can just tell @WIPensFan to shut his yap and go on with my life in blissful ignorance. I'll go with that. Pens, sucks to be you bud. Come visit and I'll show ya in person.


Lol… You do you bud. You sound stressed. You doing ok?? Don't let this all get in your head. Later.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Oh I’m good man. More relaxed than I have been in years. I’ve been perfecting my 0-100 policy the last decade. I’m getting pretty good at it-just ask the local ambulance “drivers” I yell at ha!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Oh I'm good man. More relaxed than I have been in years. I've been perfecting my 0-100 policy the last decade. I'm getting pretty good at it-just ask the local ambulance "drivers" I yell at ha!


Cool…


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I figured out a couple years ago it didn’t matter if I stressed. People would be whatever no matter what so now I am who I am.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Update after the first 6 weeks:
1.solid system, smart purchase. This truck is not an oversized pickup based vehicle, rather a smaller heavy class truck. In other words, very stable with loads on, huge turning radius, strong, bouncy, large lid capacity.
2. Switch and go is fantastic. We now have a 14’ multi purpose body and three 16’ dumpsters. Logical, well thought out system. 
3. all things being equal, next time we are going with a hydraulic hoist and hydro winch. As great as this system is, hydro is better. I will be asking the rep on conversion cost down the line.
4. Switch and go is a force multiplier on cleanup jobs and for our company. 
5. negatives: the duramax engine break is crap after running Cummins for years. Cost is huge to purchase cans and this setup. Turning radius means being careful where you go with a trailer on.

Since taking delivery I decided to offer a private dumpster service to some businesses locally to generate cash flow. To date this setup has hauled our 306 cr to multiple jobs, moved rock, dirt, tree tops and brush, snow, etc with no issues.


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Thank you for the review. I have been debating one of these as well as an International CV series for a while now.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Same truck, different badges man (CV vs Chevy). If you want more detail on them compared to a ram I can do that.

mid you aren’t looking to do tight plowing or precision plow routes they are great.


----------



## gcbailey (Jan 26, 2014)

Any insight on the turning radius compared to a Ram 5500? Don't Rams have some kind of "wide track" front end they brag about helping with the turning radius?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

The turning radius of the 6500 is way different than the 5500 ram. For example: 6500 chevy need 4.2-4.5 lanes to U turn. 5500 Ram only needs 3 or so. Part of the comparison isn’t apples to apples. My 6500 is a 108 CA, the ram I drove was 24” or so shorter. That being said, I did drive a shorter wheelbase 2wd 6500 and it still wasn’t close on radius.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Update after our first 6 months or so.
Truck continues to gain power thankfully-almost 5k miles on it now.
Truck is still tight, quiet and consistent hauling.
Concerned about the DEF heater failing if its the same as the class 2-3 trucks. Everyone I know who has a new duramax in the smaller rigs has had to do them, most multiple times.
Should finally getting our dump and flatbed next week. It’ll expand the capability of the truck.
Overall we are impressed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Zip ties or hose clamps...


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Zip ties or hose clamps...


I‘m on a budget…


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Kvston said:


> I‘m on a budget…


Are you also polish?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Kvston said:


> I‘m on a budget…


Sew...zip ties?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew...zip ties?


Used zip ties. I live in a commie hell hole. Well, up in the green commie hell hole forest and mountains I guess.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

Further update: flatbed has been extremely handy. From moving friends cars as a pseudo tow truck to moving skid steers on it, lumber, drop shipment orders we can’t stage directly to the job site due to tight driveways, this addition has really paid off.

truck continues to pick up power. It’s still no Cummins but it’s finally getting past respectable. Wonder how it’ll perform tuned and deleted?


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Kvston said:


> Further update: flatbed has been extremely handy. From moving friends cars as a pseudo tow truck to moving skid steers on it, lumber, drop shipment orders we can’t stage directly to the job site due to tight driveways, this addition has really paid off.
> 
> truck continues to pick up power. It’s still no Cummins but it’s finally getting past respectable. Wonder how it’ll perform tuned and deleted?


Not that anyone we know would delete it or anything


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> Not that anyone we know would delete it or anything


Obviously not while it is road legal and used on public roads. Who would consider that?!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Kvston said:


> Obviously not while it is road legal and used on public roads. Who would consider that?!


Deleting is apparently a huge no no even for oof road use only....









Diesel Ram Owner Crushes Truck After State Orders Deleted Emissions Fix


Mike Sebold's fight with the New Jersey DEP has led to the scrapyard, but it might not end there.




www.thedrive.com


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

BUFF said:


> Deleting is apparently a huge no no even for oof road use only....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that posted somewhere. If the story is legit, it wasn't clear if it was a Karen that turned him in to the state, or if a state employee flagged it. But the story is exactly what I was thinking of when I posted above.


----------

